
Massive ongoing DDOS attack against most large bittorrent sites - shasa
https://twitter.com/P45C4L/status/431919299733635072/photo/1/large
======
shasa
KickassTorrents and EZTV, two of the most visited torrent sites on the
Internet, have been down over the past few hours. The popular TV-torrent group
is suffering from a DDoS attack, which may have hit Kickass.to and various
other sites as well. [http://torrentfreak.com/kickasstorrents-eztv-suffer-
downtime...](http://torrentfreak.com/kickasstorrents-eztv-suffer-
downtime-140206/)

